# Niki Lauda deceased.



## Alexander1970 (May 21, 2019)

*

22 February 1949 – 20 May 2019
*






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Niki_Lauda

https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2019/may/21/niki-lauda-formula-one-legend-dies-aged-70

https://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/formula-1/breaking-niki-lauda-dead-f1-16175419


----------



## Hanafuda (May 21, 2019)

That crash finally killed him. Sad that he died still relatively young for it, but it's a miracle he lived in 1976 and got another 43 years. RIP.


----------

